# how many shrimp should i get?



## paavn (Jan 15, 2009)

i wanted to get some shrimp when i got all my fish but i was wondering how many shrimp i should keep

fish list:
6 corys
1 pleco
6 glow lights
3 golden dojos
in the future 2 blue rams


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

well, what type of shrimp


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

If you are putting them in with the fish you have on your list, you could get some ghost shrimp or algea-eating shrimp. They are pretty easy to take care of, and you could have like, a bunch of them.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Those Dojos will suck down a small shrimp and thank you later.


----------



## paavn (Jan 15, 2009)

hmm, i was afraid the pleco would run them over lol and here i have a problem of the dojo eating them. if i get a dojo i'll be getting small ones and the shrimp are usually about 1/2" so i hope, just hope they'll be fine
i wanted to get either 
yellow's 
cherries
blue pearls
and malayas 

i know the yellow's, cherries and blues pearls will interbreed so i'll have ot pick one of them, and the malayas don't interbreed with any of the others. now if only i can find some malayas


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Rams will also quickly eat 'em up.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

So will corys. Yummy.


----------



## paavn (Jan 15, 2009)

so much for the shrimp lol
i'll just get another small tank and plant it and put shrimp in there after a few months 

since its going to be planted and be a shrimp only tank should i just have a small filter in there?


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

cories eat shrimp? I've got 3 emerald cories and they don't bother my ghost shrimp at all. I guess maybe you were talking about smaller shrimp.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

get some cherries. I have them and love them to death. make a tank wonderful


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Chrispy said:


> get some cherries. I have them and love them to death. make a tank wonderful


bad bad advice with that stock list. with the price of cherries on the rise, that would be a lot of money wasted. If you want shrimp, look up bamboo shrimp or amano shrimp. really really cool, same with butterfly shrimp.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

how large are the Rams or the Dojo's? maybe go to petsmart or petco and get some ghost shrimp. they are still really fun and scavenger for food. harmless in a tank. cost like 30 cents a piece. and if they get eaten o well


----------



## paavn (Jan 15, 2009)

i dont have any fish yet. i was just curious as to if i could put them together. but so far it doesnt look like a good idea. 

i'll just get another smaller tank and put it in my room and have shrimp only 
this way i have an excuse to get another tank lol


----------

